# Survey Suggests Pax Are Over Rideshare



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.

Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.

To that end, 41 percent of those surveyed by CarGurus said they soon "expect to purchase a vehicle," be it a replacement for their current car or a new set of wheels to augment it. Regardless of whether they purchase cars new as automakers want them to or seek a bargain on the used market, it looks like traffic after the shutdown is going to be even worse than it was before. If there were any time to live off-grid in a van for a while-despite the challenges of such a lifestyle in the age of coronavirus-this might be it.

Link to CarGurus study -
https://go.cargurus.com/rs/611-AVR-738/images/US-Covid19-Study.pdf
Link to IBM study -
https://newsroom.ibm.com/2020-05-01...g-U-S-Consumer-Behavior-and-Plans-Post-Crisis
For the TL;DR crowd:
Drivers and rideshare vehicles are germy.

Pax are going to buy their own cars.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I was reading that last night. I believe that's true for the most part. I'm curious to see if there's a significant effect on areas where most folks don't drive like NYC.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Possibly. _Convenience_ is an extremely seductive temptation. Not to mention the personal finances angle. And, people tend to have short memories. However, if the sting of this pandemic adheres to society it may come down to a question not of concern regarding _which_ others may be safe to mix with -as there may be no way to easily make such a determination - but a question of if an individual feels safe no matter who they mix with (or where) ... which equates to an efficacious vaccine.

With regard to rideshare specifically, there will likely be a greater push [read: justification] toward driverless cars. Regulations may be relaxed further. And even a move to austere Johnny Cab style vehicles with interiors designed to mitigate the transmission of pathogens.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> Pax are going buy their own cars.


..................and in this market, at least, will leave them at home when they see all of the parking summonses that they receive in the District of Columbia. When they see what the parking garages charge, they will not pay that, either.

If there is anything at which the D.C. Government is efficient, it is writing and collecting on parking summonses. ..... (..........as well as nastycam summonses).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In Seattle, the city has had a war against rideshare for years. They even filed a lawsuit against Uber. I think this pandemic will give our city government the nudge they need to finally pass some legislation to either do away with it or severely restrict it. Seattle is a very "green" city. Likewise Yellow Cab has an exclusive union with our local airports. When Uber and Lyft came out our traffic congestion more than doubled as our streets became choked with Ants. Likewise U/L severely crippled the city transit and nearly destroyed the Cab industry, which meant the city was no longer getting that medallion money. I think Seattle will use this Coronavirus to finally remedy these issues.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Once businesses reopen, the bar crowd will be the one group of people who I don't think will ever give up rideshare. At least in places like here where the cab service sucks. It's just too convenient to get an Uber when you're drunk as shit at 2am.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn.


Every. ****ing. Day.

Like a virus with a drivers license.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MHR said:


> Drivers and rideshare vehicles are germy.


in essence you are saying human beings are germy, yeah? AND, btw, all of my pax have their own cars already.


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

Rest assured the high end paxholes will keep coming back for more...:laugh:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SHalester said:


> in essence you are saying human beings are germy, yeah?


Yes, yes I am.

And the Internet agrees with me.

"How many germs are on your hands right now?

It's fair to say a lot of them, particularly if you haven't washed your hands recently. Every time you touch an object or shake someone's hand, you are probably picking up bacteria and potentially viruses too. We're estimated to have around 1,500 bacteria living on each square centimetre of skin on our hands. Areas such as underneath the fingernails and between the fingers often harbour even more. While some bacteria are good for us, some of the external germs we can pick up can potentially cause health concerns and infections - especially in a healthcare or food preparation scenario.

Depending on where you've been and who you've been interacting with, viruses on your hands could include the common flu virus or even the norovirus, which causes viral gastroenteritis that can so rapidly spread through retirement homes and cruise ships. It's all too easy for these germs and viruses to make their way to our mouths and noses as we touch our faces or eat throughout the day."

https://www.tchc.org/blog/2018/12/12/hand-hygiene-and-germ-facts/
https://www.davidsonwashroom.com.au/how-many-germs-hands-harbouring/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MHR said:


> "How many germs are on your hands right now?


there was much snark in my reply, btw.
did you know you have germs & bacteria in your tummy and if you didn't....you'd be in big big trouble?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SHalester said:


> there was much snark in my reply, btw.
> did you know you have germs & bacteria in your tummy and if you didn't....you'd be in big big trouble?


I know. I was messin' with you as well. :biggrin:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The source for this article is HIGHLY SUSPECT.

The Drive, and in particular this author, has a hate on for rideshare. There is also an article from them posted here today saying UBER has more germs and infections than a taxi does. Shitty little sites like this one, and there are millions of them, write whatever their paying "editorial customers" ask for. This is not news, but paid influencing.



Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, the city has had a war against rideshare for years. They even filed a lawsuit against Uber. I think this pandemic will give our city government the nudge they need to finally pass some legislation to either do away with it or severely restrict it. Seattle is a very "green" city. Likewise Yellow Cab has an exclusive union with our local airports. When Uber and Lyft came out our traffic congestion more than doubled as our streets became choked with Ants. Likewise U/L severely crippled the city transit and nearly destroyed the Cab industry, which meant the city was no longer getting that medallion money. I think Seattle will use this Coronavirus to finally remedy these issues.


Here in YYC our mayor (who looks like every single taxi driver here) aggressively fought against Uber purely for political reasons. Here is a video of his verbally unloading on Travis Kalanick and Uber during the time the battle was brewing. It was taken while he is sitting in an Uber in the US BTW...........our mayor is the fat festering **** on the left in the image.






We have laid off about 500 bus drivers as ridership on our public transit system is down by 95% due to CV19..........I regularily pick up people waiting at bus stops year round, who are fed up with city transit too. Uber is not going anywhere in our city, and I predict it will come back stronger, as people will continue to stay away from the 200 pax in each subway car, or the 80 people on a bus, or the 30% higher taxi fares.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> The source for this article is HIGHLY SUSPECT.
> 
> The Drive, and in particular this author, has a hate on for rideshare. There is also an article from them posted here today saying UBER has more germs and infections than a taxi does. Shitty little sites like this one, and there are millions of them, write whatever their paying "editorial customers" ask for. This is not news, but paid influencing.


Polls, and surveys, are also snapshots in a specific point in time. Things change quickly.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And polls can be made to create a specific result.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> And polls can be made to create a specific result.


Absolutely


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seems like The Matrix got it about right...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I was reading that last night. I believe that's true for the most part. I'm curious to see if there's a significant effect on areas where most folks don't drive like NYC.


It will be interesting but my prediction is there isn't going to be a significant change in behavior. In NYC It is almost impossible to get around without taking public transportation. If you work in Manhattan it isn't realistic to drive yourself to work. Many that live in the outer boroughs find it difficult to own a car because there is no place to park. Many NYers are pretty much stuck with public transport, like it or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
> Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.
> 
> Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.
> ...


Good News For future OIL PRICES !

THEY GOING UP !



Seamus said:


> It will be interesting but my prediction is there isn't going to be a significant change in behavior. In NYC It is almost impossible to get around without taking public transportation. If you work in Manhattan it isn't realistic to drive yourself to work. Many that live in the outer boroughs find it difficult to own a car because there is no place to park. Many NYers are pretty much stuck with public transport, like it or not.


ELON MUSK COULD DIG UP UNDERGROUND PARKING

WASNT TRAVIS BUYING UP PARKING GARAGES IN NEW YORK ????


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seamus said:


> It will be interesting but my prediction is there isn't going to be a significant change in behavior. In NYC It is almost impossible to get around without taking public transportation. If you work in Manhattan it isn't realistic to drive yourself to work. Many that live in the outer boroughs find it difficult to own a car because there is no place to park. NYers are pretty much stuck with public transport, like it or not.


Yes NYC is different from Seattle and lots of places. NY has a phenomenal transit system and most places people go to are on the routes. New Yorkers will be on the train tomorrow with a mask on. I don't see that changing. No one drives in the city.

But Washington has a piss poor transit system and it's much more spread out. You want to go 7 miles in Seattle you most likely have to wait 30 minutes in between buses and you'd probably have to transfer to 2 or more. It's in these situations I could see more people buying cars (still green ones) mopeds/scooters, bicycles and arranging rides with their friends. Seattle is very health conscious. They will have no problem going back to before rideshare existed. As it is, they are already closing city streets to mainstream traffic permanently.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/seat...-20-miles-of-streets-to-most-vehicles.397153/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes NYC is different from Seattle and lots of places. NY has a phenomenal transit system and most places people go to are on the routes. New Yorkers will be on the train tomorrow with a mask on. I don't see that changing. No one drives in the city.
> 
> But Washington has a piss poor transit system and it's much more spread out. You want to go 7 miles in Seattle you most likely have to wait 30 minutes in between buses and you'd probably have to transfer to 2 or more. It's in these situations I could see more people buying cars (still green ones) mopeds/scooters, bicycles and arranging rides with their friends. Seattle is very health conscious. They will have no problem going back to before rideshare existed. As it is, they are already closing city streets to mainstream traffic permanently.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/seat...-20-miles-of-streets-to-most-vehicles.397153/


AGENDA 21.
CLOSING OF STREETS TO VEHICLES.

AGENDA 21 IS EXACTLY WHY UBER WILL BE BACK.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> AGENDA 21.
> CLOSING OF STREETS TO VEHICLES.
> 
> AGENDA 21 IS EXACTLY WHY UBER WILL BE BACK.


No the streets are open to residents and delivery, but Seattle people are not going to be so quick to jump back into a tiny communal space with shared cabin air.

Even the buses and trains here are social distancing. They are allowing less than half the riders per available seats and everyone has to stay 6 feet apart.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

is there actually a chance that rideshare demand will rise because absolutely no one wants to get on a bus or subway?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Even the buses and trains here are social distancing.


That gave me a picture of a line of buses driving down the street with 6' of spacing between bumpers.

I'm such a silly person.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I was reading that last night. I believe that's true for the most part. I'm curious to see if there's a significant effect on areas where most folks don't drive like NYC.


Many people live in parking impacted areas and won't move their car in the evening. I suspect they'll still order takeout. Those that don't have dedicated parking may still fear moving their cars on days they have to come home late.

Those living in the suburbs will likely be the ones to start driving their own vehicles exclusively. Here again... different markets.

It will be interesting to watch how it all works out. I'm especially curious about how many companies reduce footprint and keep most employees working from home?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> Many people live in parking impacted areas and won't move their car in the evening. I suspect they'll still order takeout. Those that don't have dedicated parking may still fear moving their cars on days they have to come home late.
> 
> Those living in the suburbs will likely be the ones to start driving their own vehicles exclusively. Here again... different markets.
> 
> It will be interesting to watch how it all works out. I'm especially curious about how many companies reduce footprint and keep most employees working from home?


I think, at least until there's a cure or vaccine, the days of hundreds of office drones in rows of cubicles are over. I still can't believe the world I've known my whole life, has changed forever. Still seems like a dream. If it weren't for this cough and tightness in my chest, I'd probably expect to wake up from it soon.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I think, at least until there's a cure or vaccine, the days of hundreds of office drones in rows of cubicles are over. I still can't believe the world I've known my whole life, has changed forever. Still seems like a dream. If it weren't for this cough and tightness in my chest, I'd probably expect to wake up from it soon.


I'm old enough that the world may be going back to some of the ways I grew up with. People are learning to appreciate simpler things in life.

Taking stock of how you've been on autopilot may end up being a good thing for many in the long run, although, painful at the moment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> is there actually a chance that rideshare demand will rise because absolutely no one wants to get on a bus or subway?


Good Point !

The Lesser of Contagion Evils !

Uber needs an add campaign dissing busses !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Everyone won't quit drinking... and most aren't going to risk a DUI to avoid catching a bug.

So I predict a long future of people riding cars driven by drivers for hire. Maybe some who use drivers for hire to get to work will use their own car, but most of my business is with drunk people anyway.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I think, at least until there's a cure or vaccine, the days of hundreds of office drones in rows of cubicles are over.


I agree 100%.........worked 6 years for an IT firm in an open office concept. ABSOLUTELY HATED IT !!!

Problem is, most business owners and managers are such insecure egomaniacs that they will continue to want you in their office, not for productivity sake, but for the feeling of power and control.

Work at home should be mandated as option for the employee to choose, by law, unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
> Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.
> 
> Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.
> ...


I'm questioning their claim about taxis being vastly cleaner than Uber cars.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I'm questioning their claim about taxis being vastly cleaner than Uber cars.


I do as well. However, I can't tell you the number of pax that would get into my ride and comment on how clean it was. Apparently, some rideshare drivers don't keep their rides cleaned either.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't think it is going to affect Uber much in the long term as far as pax go. This is assuming there are not new regulations or pricing that causes changes to this..

Even if the number of pax drops it will still pretty much even out. Less pax will equal less drivers. 

Delivery may be the new big thing. I have been doing a lot of food deliveries for Walmart along with driving Uber. It is a lot less milage and wear for the money.
People have started getting stuff delivered and many will not go back to shopping in the stores even if this ends.

The college and bar crowd is still going to Uber. That is where our money is anyway 😉

I have had a lot of pax that stopped taking the bus because of this. In many areas mass transit has been on its way out already, people don't want to get on crowded buses.

There may be a lot of people saying they will not take Uber after this but I don't think that will be the case. Many don't have a license or the money to buy a car. A lot of people take Uber when they are out of town for business or vacation, when they are going to concerts or sporting events where they would have trouble parking. 

Uber has been going decent for me during this whole lockdown. 
There will be changes with Uber just like everything else. A lot of this depends on the economy as well, until people start going back to work, bars and restaurants Uber will be slower and who knows how long that will be...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I'm questioning their claim about taxis being vastly cleaner than Uber cars.


Vinyl, plastic, rubber floors, industrial cleaners.



RodB said:


> I don't think it is going to affect Uber much in the long term as far as pax go. This is assuming there are not new regulations or pricing that causes changes to this..
> 
> Even if the number of pax drops it will still pretty much even out. Less pax will equal less drivers.
> 
> ...


Digital College Courses.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Vinyl, plastic, rubber floors, industrial cleaners.
> 
> 
> Digital College Courses.


I don't see brick and mortar colleges going away any time soon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RodB said:


> I don't see brick and mortar colleges going away any time soon.


YOU DIDNT BEFORE CORONA.

LOOK AGAIN NOW.

THE World is CHANGING at Light Speed now.

Many of the changes are not in OUR best interests.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU DIDNT BEFORE CORONA.
> 
> LOOK AGAIN NOW.
> 
> ...


You could be right...

I was just referring to college students not wanting to go back to brick and mortar.

As far as govt. control, I don't trust anything...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RodB said:


> You could be right...
> 
> I was just referring to college students not wanting to go back to brick and mortar.
> 
> As far as govt. control, I don't trust anything...


Government is only as good as those in charge.

Jimmy Carter is a GOOD MAN.

POLITICS DESTROYS GOOD MEN FOR SPORT.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
> Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.
> 
> Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.
> ...


I was reading somewhere that transportation departments are expecting commute times to double above pre-COVID levels because everyone will drive solo in a car to get to the office (once allowed to go back to the office). The only saving grace will be the number of people working from home now. Between this, restaurants returning to all-disposable plates/utensils, and grocery stores banning reusable bags, it seems COVID-19 has made everyone forget about Climate Change as an existential threat.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
> Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.
> 
> Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.
> ...


AWESOME!!! _Rideshare_ a failed experiment.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Was the survey done before or after all the drivers quit? If it was before how much before?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

https://go.cargurus.com/rs/611-AVR-738/images/US-Covid19-Study.pdf
Here is the survey.
Looks like it was from April.

18% say they are going to use rideshare more also...of course they don't tell you that.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Driver quit, then the passengers say so did we, hop on the bandwagon...


----------



## jodos (Oct 7, 2018)

I don't think the Covid situation may effect Uber X as much as maybe the higher tiers. When you've been driving a while you realize there are a lot of intangibles. I may be wrong. but hopefully not. Take Care & Stay Safe Everyone


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Actually, I've noticed a marked increase in ride requests, tips and traffic.
The free mints have been replaced with a pump bottle of hand sanitizer.
Riders appreciate it


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Condor said:


> Actually, I've noticed a marked increase in ride requests, tips and traffic.
> The free mints have been replaced with a pump bottle of hand sanitizer.
> Riders appreciate it


That's worth a hell of a lot more these days than candy and water!


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
> Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.
> 
> Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.
> ...


?? lets see what the future brings,its way to early to make predictions,other then the rest of 2020 will %#%#%#%#% big time/ maybe we get lucky with a vaccine,who knows.



Condor said:


> Actually, I've noticed a marked increase in ride requests, tips and traffic.
> The free mints have been replaced with a pump bottle of hand sanitizer.
> Riders appreciate it


good idea.GL


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/33346/survey-suggests-were-pretty-done-with-ridesharing-after-all-this
> Those not fortunate enough to replace commutes with telecommutes during the rise of COVID-19 have at least been able to enjoy the silver lining of reduced road traffic, even if it has meant dodging Dominic Toretto wannabes at every turn. That pleasure, however, will be short-lived as America is returning to work with its recovery incomplete, and its situationally aware populace will do what it must to stay safe. To many Americans, that will require avoiding contact with the public wherever possible, meaning the substitution of private forms of transport for the communal-in other words, more cars, and more traffic. Studies by CarGurus and the IBM Institute for Business Value that together surveyed roughly 26,000 American adults found that around half have developed a distrust for ride-sharing services like Uber and Lyft. Thirty-nine percent of the former's 722 respondents said they plan to use less or no ride-shares whatsoever from here on out, and more than half of the latter's 25,000-plus respondents said similar. The IBM survey also found that 24 percent will cease using ride share-adjacent services like taxis, even though taxis may be less than a hundredth as germy your average Uber according to a 2019 study.
> 
> Some 28 percent of IBM respondents who take public transport such as buses or trains said they will use these modes of mobility less often, and more than 20 percent said they will stop entirely. People still need to get around, though, and they will default to the safest way they know, that being the car. Seventeen percent of those surveyed by IBM and 49 percent by CarGurus said they will use their own vehicles more, and around 25 percent said they'll use their private forms of transport exclusively from here on out.
> ...


People love convenience and hate hate fees. Most Americans barely have $1K in their savings let alone enough to finance a car. The moment everyone gets a car, will be the day traffic will be so bad, they'll wish they can take the underground railroad. In high density cities, there's either not enough space or not low enough rent for everyone to live near their job. Parking will be either hard to find or extremely costly. Owning a car will be more trouble than it's worth and half the people will wind up taking uber just to avoid parking. Taxis flopped and complained too long to push ridesharing away instead of properly competing. And trains and buses are just too slow to complete. Technically if less people that aren't driving for pay were on the road, the crowds would thin.

COVID-19 showed just how little rideshare made damage against the traffic. Livery, trucks, buses and emergency vehicles has been the most frequent vehicles on the road since quarantine and traffic has never been better in NYC. Tells a lot doesn't it


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

Vishnu643 said:


> People love convenience and hate hate fees. Most Americans barely have $1K in their savings let alone enough to finance a car. The moment everyone gets a car, will be the day traffic will be so bad, they'll wish they can take the underground railroad. In high density cities, there's either not enough space or not low enough rent for everyone to live near their job. Parking will be either hard to find or extremely costly. Owning a car will be more trouble than it's worth and half the people will wind up taking uber just to avoid parking. Taxis flopped and complained too long to push ridesharing away instead of properly competing. And trains and buses are just too slow to complete. Technically if less people that aren't driving for pay were on the road, the crowds would thin.
> 
> COVID-19 showed just how little rideshare made damage against the traffic. Livery, trucks, buses and emergency vehicles has been the most frequent vehicles on the road since quarantine and traffic has never been better in NYC. Tells a lot doesn't it


Yeah it says a lot, By the way the NYC comptroller tweeted out last week, by early summer he expects the NYC unemployment # to be 22%


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

The Mick said:


> Yeah it says a lot, By the way the NYC comptroller tweeted out last week, by early summer he expects the NYC unemployment # to be 22%


Im not sure if your first sentence is sarcasm or your serious. Either way, Make your own jobs folks or get left behind



Condor said:


> Actually, I've noticed a marked increase in ride requests, tips and traffic.
> The free mints have been replaced with a pump bottle of hand sanitizer.
> Riders appreciate it


Where'd you get it?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Even better is if you refill with water and aloe gel...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Theyll be Back


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Never left...


.......but many not going to work, going anywhere under SAH orders. Once SAH bites it, pax will right back.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Where are they getting money to pay for rides?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Theyll be Back


Of course they will...like a dog to it's own vomit. 



tohunt4me said:


> Theyll be Back


Of course they will...like a dog to it's own vomit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Where are they getting money to pay for rides?


....when SAHs are lifted, many if not most will return to work. **** that was obvious?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Have you checked unemployment numbers and considered what budget cuts do to conferences and business travel?

*I already quit, so you can have all my rides too....

My app still works though&#128521;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

A survey during the most stressful scary time in most of our lives. Yea that'll be accurate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> A survey during the most stressful scary time in most of our lives. Yea that'll be accurate.


50% said they wereNever Going Outside AGAIN !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MHR said:


> *Survey Suggests...*


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Well, here In Ohio I have stayed pretty steady during this.

Bars and restaurants open here Friday so I will see how this weekend goes...

I have been getting some small surges this week


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Survey doesn't mean much. Liken it to Lee Kuan Yew's (PM of singapore) opinion of polls. Its just the sum of irrational feelings of the masses. These people will be needing rides as we open up from now until June 1st. Either for errands or for work.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> Liken it to Lee Kuan Yew's (PM of singapore) opinion of polls. Its just the sum of irrational feelings of the masses.


I will be memorizing this quote.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, the city has had a war against rideshare for years. They even filed a lawsuit against Uber. I think this pandemic will give our city government the nudge they need to finally pass some legislation to either do away with it or severely restrict it. Seattle is a very "green" city. Likewise Yellow Cab has an exclusive union with our local airports. When Uber and Lyft came out our traffic congestion more than doubled as our streets became choked with Ants. Likewise U/L severely crippled the city transit and nearly destroyed the Cab industry, which meant the city was no longer getting that medallion money. I think Seattle will use this Coronavirus to finally remedy these issues.


You know ... I was thinking about this the other day.
How many things have changed since this China Virus thing. Many. And, how many tings have changed permanantly. 
I think there will be a lot more people working at home. Lots more.
But, what's the reaction to that? Lots of commercial real estate going up for sale? A crash in commercial prices? And, what's the next domino ... that we don't know about. That's only one thread.

You bring up another. An entire infant and huge industry to be snuffed out as result of a China virus. 
What other industries will die? What new ones will be birthed?

This is the beginning of a great period of chaos.
I'm too old at this point to do much with this one, but I will say this: I love chaos. When there's an explosion you can pick up some pretty valuable pieces just left laying around. 
Have cash, stay liquid, keep an eye peeled for a good deal.

For now, pay off debt.
Horde cash NOT in a bank.

There's bigger changes coming than just in rideshare.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> You know ... I was thinking about this the other day.
> How many things have changed since this China Virus thing. Many. And, how many tings have changed permanantly.
> I think there will be a lot more people working at home. Lots more.
> But, what's the reaction to that? Lots of commercial real estate going up for sale? A crash in commercial prices? And, what's the next domino ... that we don't know about. That's only one thread.
> ...


In cites of south Seattle, far away from the tech HQ's reside blue collar lifestyles. Many of these jobs are gone for good now. I drove down the main streets in the small towns and the big cities like Tacoma Washington. Rows and rows of boarded up buildings that say "Closed permanently." Factories have shut down permanently and the biggest shock so far, was the permanent closure of a Seattle hot spot.

Pyramid Brewing Alehouse which for many years raked in the profits of having the coveted location of being directly across the street from the Seahawks and Mariners sports stadiums. Off season these arenas were used for numerous events including Amazon, Facebook, and Microsoft's private holiday parties and events. Now, since the sports season is canceled, Pyramid has said they've reached a point where they simply cannot recover.

http://www.washingtonbeerblog.com/p...-closure-of-the-seattle-alehouse-and-brewery/
I imagine there will be more like this. Local stores Ace and McLendon Hardware (90 years in business) will fail while Home Depot and Lowe's survive. Likewise most local establishments will not survive the year. I've been to Detroit many times. It's something of amazement to see vacant automotive factories with grass growing in their parking lots, the empty Nestle factory, and blocks and blocks of boarded up buildings and homes. I imagine this is something that will now be seen spread out across the US.

I do have a large savings account, but its probably safer in the bank, since I do live in a hood. Things are going to get real desperate in these blue collar towns where many of the locals don't have that work from home option.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> do have a large savings account, but its probably safer in the bank, since I do live in a hood.


For a while, yes. I don't see banks failing for at least another year.
But, once the collapse starts, it will go _very_ fast; and then one day your ATM card will stop working and the bank will be one of those shuttered up buildings.

Find a safe place for your savings away from home; you got the time. Figure something out.
OR, best case scenario? 
If things really go to hell, 'the hood' is not where you want to be. Get out now.

But, at the very least: Have a plan, a place to go.
My stepson lives and works in the SF Bay area. He has a 'go bag', and is ready to load the kids and the wife and the dog up and head up here to a defensible and rural location.

Make a plan.
And, hope you never need it.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I don't see banks failing for at least another year.
> But, once the collapse starts, it will go _very_ fast; and then one day your ATM card will stop working and the bank will be one of those shuttered up buildings.
> 
> Find a safe place for your savings away from home; you got the time.


What are your thoughts about the large trading houses such as Fidelity and Interactive Brokers?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> What are your thoughts about the large trading houses such as Fidelity and Interactive Brokers?


For a place to keep money?
It's not even FDIC insured?
In THIS economic climate?

They are houses of cards that the gov't will prop as long as it can.
If markets is what you are playing ... just watch for the exit, and do it when you get too nervous. Don't succumb to greed and stay in the game too long - and only play with whatever you can afford to lose. Take profits OUT and turn into cash to put under your bed.

I hope I am wrong. I really do. I'd like nothing better than a year from now someone brings up my posts like this and say "What a dummy. You were all wrong; we are enjoying the best economy ...." I do hope I am wrong.

Our economy was beginning to show weakness a year ago ... China has ****ed us, the whole world with their new bug and it might just be the straw ...


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> For a place to keep money?
> It's not even FDIC insured?
> In THIS economic climate?
> 
> ...


I'm watching my stocks very closely. Closed all positions and only entered one that is currently being tested against covid in multiple government run labs. It's one of the few potential therapeutics that has already been tested in multiple clinical trials completed to ph2 safely. It's an otc and being ignored by general market. I view it as a lotto play since the company doesn't have enough funds left to run trials. The covid trials are being paid for by others and my guess is that they'll be bought out by a large pharma if they successfully complete the human trials they are gearing up for depending on current test results that should be seen in a matter of weeks. I'm only using that which I can afford to lose since It's quite the lotto play.

I hope you are wrong too. I can see this going either way. It all depends on how long everything is shut down. It's a lose lose situation. Keep everything closed and you will be correct. Open everything up and more will die than if kept closed.

This is part of why I'm watching the potential drugs that may end up being a therapeutic very closely. Finding a successful therapy against a lot of the covid relatied issues may be our only way out of the messy end we are heading towards.

Stay safe to all still working.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> I'm watching my stocks very closely. Closed all positions and only entered one that is currently being tested against covid in multiple government run labs. It's one of the few potential therapeutics that has already been tested in multiple clinical trials completed to ph2 safely. It's an otc and being ignored by general market. I view it as a lotto play since the company doesn't have enough funds left to run trials. The covid trials are being paid for by others and my guess is that they'll be bought out by a large pharma if they successfully complete the human trials they are gearing up for depending on current test results that should be seen in a matter of weeks. I'm only using that which I can afford to lose since It's quite the lotto play.
> 
> I hope you are wrong too. I can see this going either way. It all depends on how long everything is shut down. It's a lose lose situation. Keep everything closed and you will be correct. Open everything up and more will die than if kept closed.
> 
> ...


what stocks did you close? do you day trade? swing trade? or are you a buy and hold guy? GL



NoPool4Me said:


> What are your thoughts about the large trading houses such as Fidelity and Interactive Brokers?


Fidelity,Schwab TD Ameritrade E trade all have zero commish



Lissetti said:


> In cites of south Seattle, far away from the tech HQ's reside blue collar lifestyles. Many of these jobs are gone for good now. I drove down the main streets in the small towns and the big cities like Tacoma Washington. Rows and rows of boarded up buildings that say "Closed permanently." Factories have shut down permanently and the biggest shock so far, was the permanent closure of a Seattle hot spot.
> 
> Pyramid Brewing Alehouse which for many years raked in the profits of having the coveted location of being directly across the street from the Seahawks and Mariners sports stadiums. Off season these arenas were used for numerous events including Amazon, Facebook, and Microsoft's private holiday parties and events. Now, since the sports season is canceled, Pyramid has said they've reached a point where they simply cannot recover.
> 
> ...


NJ opening beaches Mem day w/e, i see openings, this summer is trial and error time, people getting tired of beiing cooped up


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> I'm watching my stocks very closely.


What happens in the stock market is, in my humble opinion, irrelevant.
If IBM doubles in price in one day, and you decide to sell, but you can't get any money out of the account ... what's it worth?
If the value of money falls to zero, if it costs $1000 to buy a loaf of bread ... what's it worth?



NoPool4Me said:


> as a lotto play


Good. Good way to think about it. 
It's a $50 bet on 7 or 11 coming out. Odds against ya, but, hey if ya hit ..... yea.
As long as you can afford to lose the $50 bet.



NoPool4Me said:


> I can see this going either way. It all depends on how long everything is shut down.


You think so? I don't. I think it is going to happen. Fed overnight rates are below 2%. US Government Bonds are being bought by ... The US Government. Can you imagine you signing an IOU, then buying it yourself because nobody thinks its worth anything? What is this info telling you that money is worth? What value does the real marketplace put on $US? Right now ... 2%. When it goes to zero, or below ... uh oh.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It will be interesting but my prediction is there isn't going to be a significant change in behavior. In NYC It is almost impossible to get around without taking public transportation. If you work in Manhattan it isn't realistic to drive yourself to work. Many that live in the outer boroughs find it difficult to own a car because there is no place to park. Many NYers are pretty much stuck with public transport, like it or not.


Time for go....

Most places aren't like that, and you don't have to live in a closet.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

The Mick said:


> what stocks did you close? do you day trade? swing trade? or are you a buy and hold guy? GL


For the last few years I've been a cross between swing trade and buy and hold. This current lotto of mine is just that. A lotto.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> What happens in the stock market is, in my humble opinion, irrelevant.
> If IBM doubles in price in one day, and you decide to sell, but you can't get any money out of the account ... what's it worth?
> If the value of money falls to zero, if it costs $1000 to buy a loaf of bread ... what's it worth?
> 
> ...


? you lost me at you think


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> For a while, yes. I don't see banks failing for at least another year.
> But, once the collapse starts, it will go _very_ fast; and then one day your ATM card will stop working and the bank will be one of those shuttered up buildings.
> 
> Find a safe place for your savings away from home; you got the time. Figure something out.
> ...


Don't go to CO it is a hot bed for Corona Virus...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> Don't go to CO it is a hot bed for Corona Virus...


Yes, I see that.

Colorado has a population of about 5,750,000
You've had about 20,500 cases.
And 1050 people have died.

So ... your citizens have a 0.00356 chance of getting this bug.
And, IF you are one of the three one-thousandths that get it, your odds of dying are 0.05, or five hundredths percent.

Sounds like a pretty deadly place to me.
I grew up in the hood in Richmond, CA ... what do you think the odds were of me surviving that to adulthood?

EDITED TO ADD: Have you ever thought about why your state government has you on house arrest when you have not been accused of or convicted of a crime? Do you hope, like me, that we get our constitutional rights back, some day? Did you ever think this could happen ... here?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It’s the same old story. 50% then realize they can’t get approved for a car loan for whatever reason, 25% can’t afford insurance and car payments combined, and leftover % either are just talk or 1 in 10 actually buy a car.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Riders will get over Uber/Lyft when people no longer have to work outside their house. When people no longer go to bars, or friends houses to drink. When people no longer needs to go to the grocery store, or doctor’s office.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I see that.
> 
> Colorado has a population of about 5,750,000
> You've had about 20,500 cases.
> ...


Your rights have been going down the tubes since 9-11,the real problem is people these days are passive,unlike the 60's


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Mick said:


> Your rights have been going down the tubes since 9-11,the real problem is people these days are passive,unlike the 60's


THAT'S what gets me.

WE ARE THE SAME PEOPLE.
We are the generation in charge!!!

What the hell happened?
Fifty years ago we were burning bras, and draft cards, and getting shot up by Nat'l Guard at college campuses.
Smoking weed on the White House front lawn ... yea, you could actually GET to the lawn then.

Now ... we lay down and whimper? to the same masters that we fought?
I fear for America.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> THAT'S what gets me.
> 
> WE ARE THE SAME PEOPLE.
> We are the generation in charge!!!
> ...


were raising a generation of passive wimps, who never move out of mommys house,yrs ago you went out side, hung around with your buddies,came home for supper,today, you can't take a #%#%#% w/o mommy knowing how long in the bathroom, what color toilet paper you used,etc. In NYC you got cops beating you up,throwing you to the ground,for social distancing violations or not wearing masj\ks? i don't get it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Mick said:


> were raising a generation of passive wimps, who never move out of mommys house,yrs ago you went out side, hung around with your buddies,came home for supper,today, you can't take a #%#%#% w/o mommy knowing how long in the bathroom, what color toilet paper you used,etc. In NYC you got cops beating you up,throwing you to the ground,for social distancing violations or not wearing masj\ks? i don't get it


Well, there is a lot of people like you.
I am one of em.

A higher concentration in Boise, Idaho than San Francisco, CA or NY, NY ... but there is a lot of people out there that are about up to HERE with this bullshit.
What is the difference if you die from a virus, or from starvation?
Oh, I know ... the elite won't starve -- that's the difference.

The government, in THIS country exists at the pleasure of The People.
Every once in a while we gotta prove that to 'em ...

When the villagers get enough of this crap from the Lord On High up there in the castle, we will sharpen our pitchforks and lite the torches and proceed to administer a lesson in democracy.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Well, there is a lot of people like you.
> I am one of em.
> 
> A higher concentration in Boise, Idaho than San Francisco, CA or NY, NY ... but there is a lot of people out there that are about up to HERE with this bullshit.
> ...


so many people are afraid of this flu, probably watching CNN/MSNBC non stop,there afraid to live


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Mick said:


> so many people are afraid of this flu, probably watching CNN/MSNBC non stop,there afraid to live


It's nothing new, but I think it's more common.
People who are so afraid to die that they can't live.

It's a Jungle Out There
Randy Newman

It's a jungle out there
Disorder and confusion everywhere
No one seems to care
Well I do
Hey, who's in charge here?

It's a jungle out there
Poison in the very air we breathe
Do you know what's in the water that you drink?
Well I do, and it's amazing

People think I'm crazy, 'cause I worry all the time
If you paid attention, you'd be worried too
You better pay attention
Or this world we love so much might just kill you
I could be wrong now, but I don't think so

'Cause there's a jungle out there
It's a jungle out there
It's a jungle out there
Violence and danger everywhere

It's brother against brother
Pounding on each other
Like they would make a mess
It's a jungle out there
It's a jungle here too


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It's nothing new, but I think it's more common.
> People who are so afraid to die that they can't live.
> 
> It's a Jungle Out There
> ...


I'm on a, Boeing 707 , listening to the Steve Miller Band , singing, " Jet Airliner " heading to the promised land. .........................


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I was reading that last night. I believe that's true for the most part. I'm curious to see if there's a significant effect on areas where most folks don't drive like NYC.


I doubt it. It's too expensive and troublesome to own a car in NYC.


----------

